# Tips? Robo and Frozen Ground?



## badfish (Nov 25, 2008)

Any tips/ideas on how to get the Robo pole into frozen ground? We tried a power drill and it sorta worked but is just one more thing to charge up and carry. Does anyone make a stand/base?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

It would depend on how deep the frost is but take a bigger hammer and a piece of half stock with a sharpend edge and make a hole in the frost. Then stick the pole for the robo in and pack the ground around it. We use to do this when I worked on a survey crew during the winter. Sucked but worked.

Sean


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

put your stake in a plastic bucket full of mud. let it freeze. paint the bucket whatever color you want. always works for me


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

markb said:


> put your stake in a plastic bucket full of mud. let it freeze. paint the bucket whatever color you want. always works for me


So do you call it the muddy bucket trick??? I like that idea..... :beer:


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

cgreeny said:


> So do you call it the muddy bucket trick??? I like that idea..... :beer:


Good call.....something like that.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Good idea, but what do you do when you have to walk out to the field. Sounds heavy.

Sean


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

for our vortex we bring a old ice auger and drill a hole works awesome.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

weve a small post driver and use a picece of 1/2" rebar to hold the robo duck.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

My buddy made these out of old plow disc's. They work great on sandy rivers also.


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

Sean Ehmke said:


> Good idea, but what do you do when you have to walk out to the field. Sounds heavy.
> 
> Sean


If your a girlie man, use a small bucket. Just kidding, the 5 gal. bucket is what we use for a tornado machine.


----------



## Patty O'Furniture (Dec 3, 2008)

Yo what up bro. Email on the ship is whacked...Looks like these guys know what they are talking about. killing any lately or are you gonna chase the walters?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That plow disc is a great idea!!!!!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

no not a girlie man just when you get older you try and find ways to conserve energy. I do like the disc. Do you guys really have good luck with the wind ducks?

Sean


----------



## badfish (Nov 25, 2008)

Patty! Action is slow here. Figured da Ship's morse code was down! Might try da Big River this weekend. :beer:


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

We use a sharpened piece of rebar, use a heavy hammer to pound it in, then slide your mojo stake over it. Light and effective.


----------



## tlegere104 (Dec 9, 2008)

To solve this very problem with spinning decoys, and the fact that every time I tried to put the flimsy poles that come with them they broke, a friend of mine and I developed the "Quack Rack". I have had every intention of putting the plans on Ebay for a couple of dollars, but have not had a feel as to whether or not they would be useful. The long and short of it is, a square rack built from light materials and supported by standard decoys that will allow the spinner to be placed on land, shallow water, deep water, etc. I have hunted over them for 4 years and they have withstood winds of up to 40 mph in 40 ft of water on a big lake. It is nice as the spinners will turn with changing wind, move the water, and can be set in deep water drops to be in amongst the decoys.

I will try to post a photo soon and if anyone is interested I will put the plans together for this board for free. I would like feedback as to whether it is worth my time to put the plans on ebay. If I made sense and you want more info feel free to PM me.

New Poster and avid hunter from marshes to big lakes.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

we use a T-post and drive it in the ground then use a piece of wire to attach the mojo pole. we also leave it out all season which is nice if you have that option.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

2 words....... Umbrella stand.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

We drive a hole with a hammer and a piece of rebar as metioned above. Works great until you forget the hammer ( I only did that once, but it was a big enough pain that I won't ever forget again...lol)


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mojo actually makes a stand. its for the goose but it looks like it might work for a regular mallard. it is in the shape of an H. her eis the link to the site

http://www.mojooutdoors.com/mm5/merchan ... Code=Poles

probably wont be able to go very high with it, but if you jsut want amojo in the frozen tundra looks like it should work. as long as the poles fit together


----------

